# Gmc Sierra Blowthrough (4) 15's



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I'm Starting the new build, Four 15's in a blow through in my 2000 Gmc Sierra. Remember I'm only 18 so i still have a lot to learn but thats why I have you guys .. And since I here all that time that I'm spoiled and all that, I'm just gonna say that I pay for and do all this work myself. Anyways here we go 

Build Consists of
Pioneer Avh-3200DVD (HU) 
KnuKonceptz & Shok Industries Wire 
200 Amp Ebay Alt (Current), & new DC Power 230 Sp with dual bracket
(2) Optima Red Top's 
Cdt Audio sqa-4100 Amp (Mids & Highs) 
(2) Cdt Audio Cl-62Cf/ HD crossover's 
JBL/Crown Bpx2200.2 (Subs) From mattyjman 
(4) JBL W15GTI 2 old dust caps and 2 mkii/ From DAT & Mikey7182 
Enclosure Designed & built by me with 1" MDF & Plexi. 
Deadened With Raamaudio Bxt & Mlv 










Today i knocked out some of the big cuts.







[/IMG]

Got the dual Alts in and I am very pleased with the setup.


















So I've seen a lot of passenger side firewall mount second battery setups in these trucks but i wanted them side by side so i removed the windshield washer fluid tank and had to relocate the pcm. Then i welded up a new dual battery tray... heres a little mock up and the tray, tomoorow the battery's will actually go in


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Great work so far, man! Keep it comin.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I would suggest using 3/4 Marine Plywood. While you have a fiberglass cover on the bed, the enclosure is still going to be subjected to quite a bit of moisture over time.

Do you need to turn the heat up on the welder?

That dual alt setup is sweet looking!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

omg 4 w15gti's mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i demand videos! i want to see the devistation these puppys can do!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

IDGAF said:


> Great work so far, man! Keep it comin.


Thanks man


JOey Knapp said:


> I would suggest using 3/4 Marine Plywood. While you have a fiberglass cover on the bed, the enclosure is still going to be subjected to quite a bit of moisture over time.
> 
> Do you need to turn the heat up on the welder?
> 
> That dual alt setup is sweet looking!


the box will get fiberglass and paint to be sealed from moisture. and yes towards the end of the battery tray i was getting it figured out, but ive only been welding for a short time and its tough lol, but i did get good penatration. But thanks!


eviling said:


> omg 4 w15gti's mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i demand videos! i want to see the devistation these puppys can do!


Will do! :laugh:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job so far... Did you ever find the other JBL 15" GTi ?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a question about the alternator relay because dc power forgot to include the install instructions.. there is the plug for the second alt , then theres a red wire with a ring terminal on the same side, both of these run back to the relay, then there is another red wire coming out of the relay that is clipped and another white wire coming out of the relay with a ring terminal. anyone wanna give me some help? pics of it above


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

DAT said:


> Great job so far... Did you ever find the other JBL 15" GTi ?


Thanks! I ended up ordering one off sonic


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope you'll keep this thread updated. It looks like a killer setup, far more than I had at your age!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

trumpet said:


> I hope you'll keep this thread updated. It looks like a killer setup, far more than I had at your age!


I will , and it takes a lot of working and saving to do all this but itll be worth it in the end


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Can you take a closeup of the alt relay so we can see what terminals the wires are going to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

As soon as my question is answered about the relay the second batt and alt will be hooked up and batteries will get linked, but here are the batteries mounted in their tray.


----------



## Bugs78 (May 14, 2010)

awesome.

miss my ex cab silverado ;(


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

can't wait to see this one come into existence. love the truck


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## ToddG (Sep 14, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

tuning in for this


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

ToddG said:


> subscribed




yap x2


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Very cool man.


----------



## TimesCaptured (Jan 6, 2011)

Sub, Can't wait.


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

awesome. i did the same to my truck back in 1996. loved it.


----------



## JCEMITTE (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to go ahead and live vicariously through you during this build lol. very cool project, im still researching what i want to build so for now ill just watch yours


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice, what kind of wheels are those? I'm currently in the hunt for some for my bagged '03 Silverado.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Salad Fingers said:


> Nice, what kind of wheels are those? I'm currently in the hunt for some for my bagged '03 Silverado.


24" versante .. ill bag her in the future just not in the budget right now


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you think that front end can keep up will with 4 15's?


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats an awefully nice truck for an 18 year old, take care of it! Cool build, can't wait to see it finished. You in Norcal or Socal?



trojan fan said:


> Do you think that front end can keep up will with 4 15's?


Doubt anything will keep up with 4 WGTi 15s.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

mSaLL150 said:


> Thats an awefully nice truck for an 18 year old, take care of it! Cool build, can't wait to see it finished. You in Norcal or Socal?
> 
> 
> Doubt anything will keep up with 4 WGTi 15s.


if he puts several sets up front he should be able to keep up :laugh::laugh:


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

My horns and 2118 kept up just fine with three W15GTi, one of which is going in this build.  Same amp, too. Time to switch to horns, brotha. You'll never look back.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Do you think that front end can keep up will with 4 15's?


Well i'll post a pic of what ive set up right now, guess we're gonna find out, most likely going to add some kicks or do horns, theyre just very difficult to fit under passenger side in my truck. But ill figure it out :laugh:


mSaLL150 said:


> Thats an awefully nice truck for an 18 year old, take care of it! Cool build, can't wait to see it finished. You in Norcal or Socal?
> 
> 
> Doubt anything will keep up with 4 WGTi 15s.


Thank you!  been working for it a long time, Socal. 


mikey7182 said:


> My horns and 2118 kept up just fine with three W15GTi, one of which is going in this build.  Same amp, too. Time to switch to horns, brotha. You'll never look back.


Sounds tempting , just gotta make room


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> My horns and 2118 kept up just fine with three W15GTi, one of which is going in this build.  Same amp, too. Time to switch to horns, brotha. You'll never look back.


yeah but how soft can a horn possible be? i dont like harsh highs. :mean:


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> yeah but how soft can a horn possible be? i dont like harsh highs. :mean:


I've heard some horns that actually sounded pretty good and they werent even a high dollar horn, i believe they were the bottom line image dynamics. and from what ive seen mikey builds some pretty nice sq stuff and he runs them


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's my front stage as of now , second tweet in the A-pillar.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

And i dont have too much for updates tonight other than the last sub got here today  .. I'll be running a little old and a little bit of new with two reg W15GTI and two of the newer mkii







..

Also finally got the dc power alt up and running and linked the batteries


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

:uhoh2: um i need a change of pants..


quary : think the upgrade from the 12 to the 15 is worth it? the 15 hits a bit lower, but is it worth it?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> :uhoh2: um i need a change of pants..
> 
> 
> quary : think the upgrade from the 12 to the 15 is worth it? the 15 hits a bit lower, but is it worth it?


what? ha


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

eviling said:


> :uhoh2: um i need a change of pants..
> 
> 
> quary : think the upgrade from the 12 to the 15 is worth it? the 15 hits a bit lower, but is it worth it?


A 15" woofer has 56% more surface area than a 12" woofer. Going from four 12s to four 15s would be like adding 2.4 more 12s. 

As for horns, what makes you assume they're harsh? Because they have more output? Don't confuse output with harshness. They are two separate things.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> A 15" woofer has 56% more surface area than a 12" woofer. Going from four 12s to four 15s would be like adding 2.4 more 12s.
> 
> As for horns, what makes you assume they're harsh? Because they have more output? Don't confuse output with harshness. They are two separate things.


exactly... 56% more cone means that the speaker will be 56% slower... duh. 


I'm really looking forward to this build. I like how you did your fronts.. how do they sound right now?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> exactly... 56% more cone means that the speaker will be 56% slower... duh.
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this build. I like how you did your fronts.. how do they sound right now?


:laugh::laugh: haha.


They scream, but have clean rich sq, they are cdt cl carbon fiber's if I didn't specify, with an hd xover and tweet, they sound very natural, and pretty decent amount of midbass. The a-pillar tweets are a little bright at the moment but I can still adjust the xover, but being that the low end is gonna be so heavy I'm not sure if maybe the tweet being a tiny bright might help them keep up. What do you think?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

The door looks nice....from what I can tell you are on your way to a nice install


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Eastman474 said:


> :laugh::laugh: haha.
> 
> 
> They scream, but have clean rich sq, they are cdt cl carbon fiber's if I didn't specify, with an hd xover and tweet, they sound very natural, and pretty decent amount of midbass. The a-pillar tweets are a little bright at the moment but I can still adjust the xover, but being that the low end is gonna be so heavy I'm not sure if maybe the tweet being a tiny bright might help them keep up. What do you think?


ive heard good things about those mids. 

and those specs for the increase sound a bit over the top to me. but yes, more surface area, but has anyone made the switch how's the difference? I would be curious to know the difference. perhaps i'll be the first and give a review  but im glassing in a box soon and before i do that might be in my best interest to go up to the 15, my reasoning being if i go to the 15 with the larger cone, i can go sealed and not loose as much of the oomph as i would if i took my 12" sealed. because ported just takes up so much space. any thoughts on that?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> The door looks nice....from what I can tell you are on your way to a nice install


Thanks!


eviling said:


> ive heard good things about those mids.
> 
> and those specs for the increase sound a bit over the top to me. but yes, more surface area, but has anyone made the switch how's the difference? I would be curious to know the difference. perhaps i'll be the first and give a review  but im glassing in a box soon and before i do that might be in my best interest to go up to the 15, my reasoning being if i go to the 15 with the larger cone, i can go sealed and not loose as much of the oomph as i would if i took my 12" sealed. because ported just takes up so much space. any thoughts on that?


Well a lot more output, but if your trying to do a sealed 15 vs sealed 12 enclosure size is obviously Gonna be much larger if your worrid about space.



I'll take some pics under the dash tonight so you guys can tell me if you know of any horns that might work


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Also matt or mike do you know which bass knob works with the bpx? I wanna ind one! Haha


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Eastman474 said:


> Also matt or mike do you know which bass knob works with the bpx? I wanna ind one! Haha


I've always thought most bass knobs were interchangeable since they're all the same basic gain knob and phone cord plug-in. I'm not sure which specific one though.

As for eviling's 15 sealed vs. 12 ported, a local guy here tried this exact comparison and the 12" ported had more output. It definitely wouldn't be as drastic of a difference as a 12" sealed vs. a 12" ported, but it was still noticeable.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ya I kinda thought the same but wasn't sure if some were a little different, but I have a few laying around so ill give them a try


----------



## l3mur (Nov 8, 2010)

This looks like an awesome build so far. I really like the battery and dual alt set up.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

l3mur said:


> This looks like an awesome build so far. I really like the battery and dual alt set up.


Thank you,Gonna start piecing together the box tomorrow


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

began putting together the box tonight
heres the back wall piece ready to cut out for where the plexi window will be.








tough to see but here it is cut out with routered edges
























This will be the back of the enclosure with the plexi window.








and looking in from the front










Well ill get more done soon , school slows me down :mean: .. But let me know what you think so far


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

what i think...thats a biggggggg ****ing box O_O


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> what i think...thats a biggggggg ****ing box O_O


:laugh: now that's a good observation haha


----------



## audiophile831 (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice build man.. Got mad skills for 18 years young.. Keep it comin


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

audiophile831 said:


> Nice build man.. Got mad skills for 18 years young.. Keep it comin


Thank you


----------



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

I say you need more midbass!!!


----------



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

and you shoulda just put both tweeters on-axis in the kicks for best results my friend...

Looks good so far. Cant beleive how big that box is though. How much in mdf $?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

twosevennine said:


> I say you need more midbass!!!


hmmmmmm.. i dont know.. whatcha got in mind?


twosevennine said:


> and you shoulda just put both tweeters on-axis in the kicks for best results my friend...
> 
> Looks good so far. Cant beleive how big that box is though. How much in mdf $?


Thanks  well its all 1" but i got 3 sheets for $140, i dont think that was too bad....You should come out tomorrow and check it all out


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Well just gotta put it together now and make it pretty when the plexi goes in and everything, Thanks to mikey for helping out with designing the enclosure.
but here is the basic principle of what it will be, 7.5 cubes net with 112 sq inch of port per chamber, for a total of 15 cubes net and 224 sq inch of port tuned to 34hz..
from the back...








from the front...


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

what components do you have installed up front? 

thats a big box you're building right there


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dude that turned out perfect! That's exactly what I was picturing with my crude Paint skills.  Great job so far.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

MTopper said:


> what components do you have installed up front?
> 
> thats a big box you're building right there


2 sets of CDT Audio cl carbon fibers with an hd xover and tweet


mikey7182 said:


> Dude that turned out perfect! That's exactly what I was picturing with my crude Paint skills.  Great job so far.


Ya it's coming together great!! Thanks!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

thats under sized...thats only 1.875 per sub :\ thats way to small for 4 of those dont you think?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

How and where will the plexi attach? Is it going to be on the inside and those middle pieces aren't attached, and they will actually be moved forward the thickness of the plexi? (which I hope they aren't attached, I think they are missing some speaker holes!)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

And, are you going to be creating some sort of bandpass? Looks like the woofers would have to go down that center tunnel. The opening of that tunnel isn't the surface area of the speakers, or even close to it?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

looks somewhat like a 4th order bandpass.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

18 years old and your doing al that on your own?

RESPECT.

if your anywhere near santa cruz i wanna come see/hear.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

eviling said:


> thats under sized...thats only 1.875 per sub :\ thats way to small for 4 of those dont you think?





Eastman474 said:


> 7.5 cubes net with 112 sq inch of port per chamber, for a total of 15 cubes net and 224 sq inch of port tuned to 34hz..


It's 3.75 cubes net per sub.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> thats under sized...thats only 1.875 per sub :\ thats way to small for 4 of those dont you think?


well like i said 7.5 cubes after all displacements, each sub will be getting 3.75 cubes.


JOey Knapp said:


> And, are you going to be creating some sort of bandpass? Looks like the woofers would have to go down that center tunnel. The opening of that tunnel isn't the surface area of the speakers, or even close to it?


the baffles are not attached yet and the plexi will be between the baffles and the back wall attached with bolts washers and nylock nuts. Not trying to design a bandpass enclosure 



60ndown said:


> 18 years old and your doing al that on your own?
> 
> RESPECT.
> 
> if your anywhere near santa cruz i wanna come see/hear.


yes im doing it all myself, i still have a lot to learn but i do my best :laugh:
but thank you  .... and im in lancaster/palmdale, but im sure we could find a way to meet up sometime


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

It looks like that opening would be about 100cuin.. The speakers would have to be at the back of the enclosure. I would be a little concerned about the results... You typically want an opening like that to be close to the surface area of the speakers. If the speakers were closer to the opening you would have a little more "fudge" room..

Maybe send a PM to Andy Wehymeyer (sp?) and have him take a look at it and see if he has any concerns before you get too far along? He has forgotten more about Audio reproduction than I will ever know in my lifetime..


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

JOey Knapp said:


> It looks like that opening would be about 100cuin.. The speakers would have to be at the back of the enclosure. I would be a little concerned about the results... You typically want an opening like that to be close to the surface area of the speakers. If the speakers were closer to the opening you would have a little more "fudge" room..
> 
> Maybe send a PM to Andy Wehymeyer (sp?) and have him take a look at it and see if he has any concerns before you get too far along? He has forgotten more about Audio reproduction than I will ever know in my lifetime..


Well being that the enclosure is almost finished now I'll probably just throw it in and find out the results, I don't believe ill have any wierd results, in mikeys s10 blowthrough he had a similar setup and from what I hear it sounded great. But maybe ill send him a pm anyways just to see what he thinks. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Eastman474 said:


> Well being that the enclosure is almost finished now I'll probably just throw it in and find out the results, I don't believe ill have any wierd results, in mikeys s10 blowthrough he had a similar setup and from what I hear it sounded great. But maybe ill send him a pm anyways just to see what he thinks. Thanks


Let us know what he says. I am curious..


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Eastman474 said:


> well like i said 7.5 cubes after all displacements, each sub will be getting 3.75 cubes.


ahh that'll teach me to read your entire message :surprised: looks good though. 

now that i have processing on my system i think i might throw my gti into a sealed box though, the bass is pretty emence, and with the processing it seems to have a bit more bass and its just ovwhelming some of the music, and it can't keep up as well as it was before, not entirley sure i'll try some tunning around :mean:


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

What's his usrname?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

nevermind i found him


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Holy big box, Batman! I could never imagine having something that big. My last system was in an old Subaru Legacy. It had a single Rockford 15" and I think the box I built weighed 60 pounds alone-and that was only 3/4" MDF! 

I'm also 18 years old and I will say that I don't know a single kid my age (including myself) who has the skills/patience to do what you're doing by yourself. AND you're paying for it yourself while in school! I'm also in school, and although I have a good paying solid job, I know I don't have the money to afford a system like that.

Keep it up!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

tibug said:


> Holy big box, Batman! I could never imagine having something that big. My last system was in an old Subaru Legacy. It had a single Rockford 15" and I think the box I built weighed 60 pounds alone-and that was only 3/4" MDF!
> 
> I'm also 18 years old and I will say that I don't know a single kid my age (including myself) who has the skills/patience to do what you're doing by yourself. AND you're paying for it yourself while in school! I'm also in school, and although I have a good paying solid job, I know I don't have the money to afford a system like that.
> 
> Keep it up!


Finally someone who understands :laugh: jk. but thanks you.. if you dont mind me asking what do you do?


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Eastman474 said:


> Finally someone who understands :laugh: jk. but thanks you.. if you dont mind me asking what do you do?


I've worked at a bike shop for about 3.5 years now. My boss took me in as an intern when I was 15 and when he determined that I was good enough, started paying under the table until I was 16. It's not a high paying job by any means (started at ~7.35/hour which was minimum wage, and over the years I've worked up to 12.40/hour) but I couldn't ask for a better job, especially since bikes are my number 1 passion. 

If I saved my money a bit better I may be able to do a better system, but for now I'm only deadening the front doors courtesy of Don at Sound Deadening Showdown (awesome guy), installing front Rockford T1652-S components (not a lot of feedback on them, I figure I'll do a review), and putting a cheap 10" sub in the cargo area of my Outback. Luckily I have my JVC KD-S100 head unit from my old car still. 

All that money spent plus the cost of tuition has effectively zeroed my bank account in the space of one month. Lol  And today is my first day back! First class starts in 2 hours. 

Anyways, sorry about the rambling. I'm super stoked to see how your build turns out, definitely subscribing to this thread. 

Tim


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

tibug said:


> I've worked at a bike shop for about 3.5 years now. My boss took me in as an intern when I was 15 and when he determined that I was good enough, started paying under the table until I was 16. It's not a high paying job by any means (started at ~7.35/hour which was minimum wage, and over the years I've worked up to 12.40/hour) but I couldn't ask for a better job, especially since bikes are my number 1 passion.
> 
> If I saved my money a bit better I may be able to do a better system, but for now I'm only deadening the front doors courtesy of Don at Sound Deadening Showdown (awesome guy), installing front Rockford T1652-S components (not a lot of feedback on them, I figure I'll do a review), and putting a cheap 10" sub in the cargo area of my Outback. Luckily I have my JVC KD-S100 head unit from my old car still.
> 
> ...


Oh cool man  .. well hope your build turns out good


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

plexi is in and in person it looks great im very pleased with it  ..
it just needs to be cleaned and the silicone around the edges i will trim out tomorrow when it dries, pics definately dont do justice but ill get more as the install proceeds..


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

jailbait


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> jailbait


what do you mean? haha


----------



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

eviling said:


> jailbait


HAHA NOO, this guy was the jailbait until he turned 18. LOL


----------



## twosevennine (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks good man. Kinda jealous at this point!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> jailbait





twosevennine said:


> HAHA NOO, this guy was the jailbait until he turned 18. LOL


thought that was what he was saying :laugh:... sorry eviling its actuallythe other way around, she's older!


twosevennine said:


> Looks good man. Kinda jealous at this point!


come check it out this week man


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Eastman474 said:


> she's older!


yazee!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

looking good so far bud...  if you do this right you might actually have a hard time breathing when you are all done!

also, i think you may have inspired some people with your coolness


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> looking good so far bud...  if you do this right you might actually have a hard time breathing when you are all done!
> 
> also, i think you may have inspired some people with your coolness


Thanks man  ... should have it in tomorrow night because i dont have school tomorrow  ... 

my coolness? lol


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

ok from of the looks of it that box is wack.... subs are WAY to together and looks like ur port length is off 7.5 cubes with 112sq should yeild a porth length of around 27" and that port doesnt look 27" long


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

the whole interior of the truck is deadened with raamaudio bxt 2 but i just dis underneather the box in the bed with peal n seal just so its not sitting on the mettal, but the bed wont vibrate anyway with it allbolted in









baffles done..









tomorrow i don't have school or work so i get a whole day to work an it and i should have it in tomorrow night or thursday morning so im almost there and ill post some vids when its done as well


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Eastman474 said:


> the whole interior of the truck is deadened with raamaudio bxt 2 but i just dis underneather the box in the bed with peal n seal just so its not sitting on the mettal, but the bed wont vibrate anyway with it allbolted in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it may not vibrate but it might resonate with it :surprised: I'd def want to deaden with that kinda power, you're going to have a hell of a time keeping any distortions away from it through.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> it may not vibrate but it might resonate with it :surprised: I'd def want to deaden with that kinda power, you're going to have a hell of a time keeping any distortions away from it through.


No sounds stays in the bed, it all moves forward into the cab, at least my last blowthrough did with no deadener at all , But if its does I guess I can always add more deadener


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

mobeious said:


> ok from of the looks of it that box is wack.... subs are WAY to together and looks like ur port length is off 7.5 cubes with 112sq should yeild a porth length of around 27" and that port doesnt look 27" long


sorry didnt see your post last night.
port length is 22" for this reason, that puts the enclosure @ 36 hz, in my last blowthrough the cut through in the cab caused tuning to peak 2 hz lower than what i ported the actual enclosure at. i ported the last one @ 33hz and it peaked @ 31hz, thats why the port is a little shorter


----------



## Huzrddy (Aug 2, 2009)

I am following this thread with great anticipation in hopes of applying just a smidge of your awesomeness to my 03 ECSB Silverado. Awesome work.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Now that's what I like to see - if you're gonna do it, do it right. That looks like great work so far.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Huzrddy said:


> I am following this thread with great anticipation in hopes of applying just a smidge of your awesomeness to my 03 ECSB Silverado. Awesome work.





Chaos said:


> Now that's what I like to see - if you're gonna do it, do it right. That looks like great work so far.


thanks guys


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

okay so a little later down the road i'll build a nicer one, but this is the amprack for now, i refurbished one of my old dual 10" box's with a new top and BAMMM amp rack! lol 

























also got the internal pieces of the enclosure painted and im gonna finish it up riggghhhhhhttttttt now


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

that is one Suwheet looking JBL Crown Amp... man I wish I had one


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Your neighbors are gonna be LIVID.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> that is one Suwheet looking JBL Crown Amp... man I wish I had one


Haha if only if only!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

dude check out techflex, its so cheap but adds such a nice look to all your wiring! you cna get 25' rules of any diamater for 6-12$ depending on the size, the 1\4" is 6$sh, the 1\2" is like 12 for 25'.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

mSaLL150 said:


> Your neighbors are gonna be LIVID.


ohh yes they are!! :laugh:


eviling said:


> dude check out techflex, its so cheap but adds such a nice look to all your wiring! you cna get 25' rules of any diamater for 6-12$ depending on the size, the 1\4" is 6$sh, the 1\2" is like 12 for 25'.


okay ill definately check that out thanks!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

here ya go, got slowed down a bit but it will forsure be in tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Are you going to drill through the plexi into those vertical baffles?

Any concerns of the two front woofers unloading into the port? They seem very close..

It's not too late to pull off something like this attached picture. I think that would address most of this concerns about your current enclosure?

Just a thought..

Did you ever hear from Andy W?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

(and sorry for the pic, I am logged into linux and I am not as good with gimp as I am PS)


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

JOey Knapp said:


> (and sorry for the pic, I am logged into linux and I am not as good with gimp as I am PS)


:laugh::laugh: Are those teets hanging down? I'm confused. :laugh:


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

JOey Knapp said:


> Are you going to drill through the plexi into those vertical baffles?
> 
> Any concerns of the two front woofers unloading into the port? They seem very close..
> 
> ...


That is similar to my old blowthrough box, there it 5.5" in between the port and woofer. Never heard anything bacl from him


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

trumpet said:


> :laugh::laugh: Are those teets hanging down? I'm confused. :laugh:


That's funny, I don't care who you are thats funny! 

Let us know how it sounds. Nice work.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Holy crap, you are going to shake your truck to death!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

So how does she sound? I bet your ears are still ringing.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice work. My only concern is, is that baffle big enough? How thick is it? Seems like it should be twice that size, but maybe not. Also the plexi/acrylic. How's the flex on that. Again, doesn't look very thick. Looks like a well done box though. I can't wait to hear what you say about the sound!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

:thinking: video or it didn't happen


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sounds good, getting better every tweak I make, ill get a vid up soon


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I just went back and reread your original post. You're using 1" mdf and 1" acrylic it looks like. Concerns gone! Sorry! Love to see a video!


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you using an RTA, or your ears to tweak it?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

you're going to need to remove that sticker on the back of your truck window and burn your sweatshirt now  You need a JBL logo now


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

colek42 said:


> Are you using an RTA, or your ears to tweak it?


my ears, but they work better than an rta  jk


mattyjman said:


> you're going to need to remove that sticker on the back of your truck window and burn your sweatshirt now  You need a JBL logo now


why do you think that im wearing it while im working? haha and yes ill get the sticker off soon.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

well guys we have problems ... maybe some of you were right about questioning the enclosure idk really to be honest! ha... heres what happening basically i crank the HU up about 3/4 of the way and amp gains up abotu 3/4 and my output is only around 140 db or so my guess based off my last setup tha tpalyed a 144 and i know that this setup should be beating the F***ING doors off my truck.... i literally have to have the amp cranked all the way up to where it starts clipping to get some output...... oh and with dual alts and dual batts its still dimming at that point , which i can understand tho being that the amp is almost all the way up..... also through the plexi i can see the woofers moving and they arent even moving close to their full potential.... help me guys this is where i gotta keep learning lol ...


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

There is a thread on here on how to make your own $100 RTA.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

my guess is the enclosure guys... subs are moving hard and out put is still in the low 140's my guess.. im thinking about going back to my old enclosure design , similar to what joey was showing


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Not that this is going to fix the problems you are talking about, but I would suggest getting a line driver and mount it near your head unit. Something like an Audio Control Matrix, and that will make it so that you aren't having to crank the gains up just to get some output. Just a suggestion, I've always been a fan of them. As far as your issues, just go through and check all of your grounds and connections. Could be something that simple, could be a bad battery or alternator.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Are they all wired correctly? Do you have the polarity wrong on one of them? Otherwise, I would think enclosure would be something to point a finger at...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Did you measure the voltage at the amplifier terminals?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

and, hey, I know it is very frustrating and disappointing to have spent all that time and come to this result. I know, for me anyway, the anticipation that comes with a new install. The hard work is focused toward a goal of having something sound good. It is very unnerving when it doesn't work out that way. I know, I have been there. It is called learning. Keep your head up, knock it out in round 2!


----------



## DBfan187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would've done a sealed box or 4th order bandpass with those woofers.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Eastman474 said:


> my guess is the enclosure guys... subs are moving hard and out put is still in the low 140's my guess.. im thinking about going back to my old enclosure design , similar to what joey was showing


The cutout into the truck looks like its blocking half the port off, and then porting the center chamber. It looks like youve accidentally made a 6th order bp. Id look into opening that up completely for the port and subs because that is a serious problem.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

sqoverspl said:


> The cutout into the truck looks like its blocking half the port off, and then porting the center chamber. It looks like youve accidentally made a 6th order bp. Id look into opening that up completely for the port and subs because that is a serious problem.


So maybe before redesigning the enclosure just cut out much more of the wall?


----------



## chad y (Jan 11, 2011)

IMO for whats it's worth..... I think your enclosure is acting like a infinate baffle... I have never liked the subs inline with the port esp that size port. a simple thing to try is to flip where the port exits the enclosure to the outside instead of the middle area.


Just my 2 cents.


Chad


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

(1) the cutout should be as big as possible.
(2) try blocking off the ports and see if it makes a difference. That would let you know for sure if what chad said was happening. I was concerned about that for the woofer closest to the port.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

chad y said:


> IMO for whats it's worth..... I think your enclosure is acting like a infinate baffle... I have never liked the subs inline with the port esp that size port. a simple thing to try is to flip where the port exits the enclosure to the outside instead of the middle area.
> 
> hmmm honestly wouldnt have thought of it like that, but i does make sense along with joey saying the front woofer maybe unloading...
> Just my 2 cents.
> ...





JOey Knapp said:


> (1) the cutout should be as big as possible.
> (2) try blocking off the ports and see if it makes a difference. That would let you know for sure if what chad said was happening. I was concerned about that for the woofer closest to the port.


To be honest from the start i was worried about the cut being too small but i didnt want to go spend the money on a whole bunch more of accordian boot but it wouldve been smart just to do it.... i guess ill go get some and pull the box out and start hacking away lol..... and ill try everything else you guys have been saying..


----------



## chad y (Jan 11, 2011)

JOey Knapp said:


> (1) the cutout should be as big as possible.
> (2) try blocking off the ports and see if it makes a difference. That would let you know for sure if what chad said was happening. I was concerned about that for the woofer closest to the port.



This is a great idea!!! you would then have a larger sealed enclosure. This would def. show if the problem is the enclosure or if their is a underlying issue.


Good luck, I am really interested. I have been thinking of doing a blowthough in my Ram.

Chad


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been thinking about a blowthrough in my PANTS!!!!!!


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Eastman474 said:


> So maybe before redesigning the enclosure just cut out much more of the wall?


Yes, it should gain quite a lot by cutting to fit the entire port and center chamber in.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

JOey Knapp said:


> Are they all wired correctly? Do you have the polarity wrong on one of them? Otherwise, I would think enclosure would be something to point a finger at...


^ second that ^ 1 sub wired out of phase. You might get 140 with 2 subs only instead of 4 (1 sub cancelling the other). 

Kelvin


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> ^ second that ^ 1 sub wired out of phase. You might get 140 with 2 subs only instead of 4 (1 sub cancelling the other).
> 
> Kelvin


Everything is in phase, checked multiple times


----------



## hamiltonaudio (Jan 10, 2011)

stop messing with bandpass designs you're not familiar with - open up the cut through to accomodate the 4 drivers on the front - and go vented.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

hamilton. I don't think he was thinking he had made a bandpass...


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

hamiltonaudio said:


> stop messing with bandpass designs you're not familiar with - open up the cut through to accomodate the 4 drivers on the front - and go vented.


obviously i wasnt trying to create a bandpass enclosure hents the fact i designed a vented enclosure and i have been talking about cutting the hole bigger  .. the hole was just worked with my last smalller blow through so i didnt worry about cutting it larger yet.. but i will be tomorrownight


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

DBfan187 said:


> I would've done a sealed box or 4th order bandpass with those woofers.


4th order would been loud but would be such a waste with such amazing subwoofers.with the clariety they can play, why add all that baffel noise? sealed though, def good idea


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Will you block the 2 ports off and let us know how it sounds?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

JOey Knapp said:


> Will you block the 2 ports off and let us know how it sounds?


yes ill let you know. im going tomorrow to buy more accordian boot but ill do that before i remove the enclosure to enlarge the hole just to know.. thank you for the help by the way


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

what the pluck bro, been like 2 days an no updates, you dont work on your project on weekends or what?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

eviling said:


> what the pluck bro, been like 2 days an no updates, you dont work on your project on weekends or what?


Right! how is car audio not your number one priority (not sarcasm).
I skipped my best friends wedding to install my tweeters


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

sqoverspl said:


> Right! how is car audio not your number one priority (not sarcasm).
> I skipped my best friends wedding to install my tweeters


Haha nice!


----------



## DBfan187 (Feb 26, 2010)

sqoverspl said:


> I skipped my best friends wedding to install my tweeters


HA! I skipped my sister's wedding to watch football. lol I know I'm an ******* but I didn't have the money at that time to fly 1100 miles away. Besides I got nothing but texts from my dad & bro-in law who were there, asking for score updates every 5min. LOL


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> what the pluck bro, been like 2 days an no updates, you dont work on your project on weekends or what?


I've been working a lot ha and I was waiting for my paycheck to buy some stuff for the project... Ill get you some updates tonight.... By the way I'm beginning to look into horns guys, anyone got some suggestions on some decent ones? Prefferably not a full body horn because there is no way they will fit inder my dash! Ha


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

DBfan187 said:


> HA! I skipped my sister's wedding to watch football. lol I know I'm an ******* but I didn't have the money at that time to fly 1100 miles away. Besides I got nothing but texts from my dad & bro-in law who were there, asking for score updates every 5min. LOL


hahaha I was kidding, I keep forgetting about how typing doesnt carry your tone of voice, but I cant believe you skipped your sisters wedding :laugh:


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

eviling said:


> 4th order would been loud but would be such a waste with such amazing subwoofers.with the clariety they can play, why add all that baffel noise? sealed though, def good idea


What is baffle noise? 

Just by the design, bandpass enclosures (when designed correctly) have less audible distortion than sealed or vented. 

I agree that opening the blowthrough to match the port and speaker chamber openings is a great place to start. as well as making sure the highpass filter is not set to high.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

cubdenno said:


> What is baffle noise?
> 
> Just by the design, bandpass enclosures (when designed correctly) have less audible distortion than sealed or vented.
> 
> I agree that opening the blowthrough to match the port and speaker chamber openings is a great place to start. as well as making sure the highpass filter is not set to high.


so like i said i wasnt trying to design a bandpass it just kinda acted like one.... however i build box's for people around my area just ported, sealed, truck box's etc.... but mainly for myself i would like to learn more about bandpass designs.. i know one side of the cone is sealed and there is a ported chamber in front on the other side of the cone, but how do figure the volume of the ported chamber etc...? my guess is off of cone area but id like to know and maybe try building some


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey,
Get a hold of Andy. From my experience in the SPL world, you are hurting yourself by firing the subs at each other for one and second the rear subs are not helping your pressure because they can't "breath". The pressure generated by the front pair is choking out the rear pair. Any enclosure like what JOey suggested would allow the rear waves to build better and help your pressure. I also agree that opening up the cut through to the largest opening possible is in you best interest

jim


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

something is definately up with your setup. I get high 140's easily with two of the subs in a 10 cu. ft. box ported at 28hz


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you tried wiring the two subs on one side opposie in phase to the subs on the other? I would think that the front waves would be cancelling each other to some degree.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Loudy said:


> Have you tried wiring the two subs on one side opposie in phase to the subs on the other? I would think that the front waves would be cancelling each other to some degree.


Seriously suggest you look into that. 

Kelvin


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Eastman474 said:


> well guys we have problems ... maybe some of you were right about questioning the enclosure idk really to be honest! ha... heres what happening basically i crank the HU up about 3/4 of the way and amp gains up abotu 3/4 and my output is only around 140 db or so my guess based off my last setup tha tpalyed a 144 and i know that this setup should be beating the F***ING doors off my truck.... i literally have to have the amp cranked all the way up to where it starts clipping to get some output......* oh and with dual alts and dual batts its still dimming at that point* , which i can understand tho being that the amp is almost all the way up..... also through the plexi *i can see the woofers moving and they arent even moving close to their full potential*.... help me guys this is where i gotta keep learning lol ...


Sounds like you need more power too.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Loudy said:


> Have you tried wiring the two subs on one side opposie in phase to the subs on the other? I would think that the front waves would be cancelling each other to some degree.


That would cause cancellation



and also when you put subs in a small center chamber wouldnt it make a high tuned 6th order (one chamber tuned high)? Id like to hear some input on that as Ive seen a design like this one and thats what I always thought would happen


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

sqoverspl said:


> That would cause cancellation


In theory yes... However with his design, it might reinforce the sound. I feel he needs to try. 
Suggest you play with 2 subs first - the 2 on the left first then reverse polarity of 1. Keep the best system. Do the same for the 2 on the right. 
Then play 1 from the left and 1 from the right then check with reverse polarity. 

From there, you know exactly what is the best alignment for your 4 subwoofers. 

Kelvin 

PS: ^ the above will cost you no money, only time - from this you'll know if you need to rebuilt your box or have fun


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

mSaLL150 said:


> Sounds like you need more power too.


In a month or so if i can find one im looking into buying another bpx2200.1 



subwoofery said:


> In theory yes... However with his design, it might reinforce the sound. I feel he needs to try.
> Suggest you play with 2 subs first - the 2 on the left first then reverse polarity of 1. Keep the best system. Do the same for the 2 on the right.
> Then play 1 from the left and 1 from the right then check with reverse polarity.
> 
> ...


i like the idea and may give that a try 



tonight i already began by cutting the wall out how it should be.. ill post pics in the morning my camera died


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

What about sealing the ports?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

JOey Knapp said:


> What about sealing the ports?


definately was a gain in output but it lost its very low end.. today im gonna flip the ports so theyare against the outter walls and not right in front of the front woofers.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

that better?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Eastman474 said:


> that better?


yes! Im excited to see the result, Im thinking that was your whole problem


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

The accordion boot stuff will seat better if you have more radius on those corners. Looks much better!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

well i got the box back in tonight and it's finally came to life... much much louder, but it is falling on its face in low frequencies which it sounds like too much port area to me, up above around 35hz it does well , but below that the woofers seem to be just moving in the wind with lower output, gonna make some temporary blocks to shrink some port area and give that a try.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think you have too much port area, by looking at the picture. Maybe your tuning is off. Is it tuned too high? (a characteristic is that the speakers would unload below the tuning frequency)


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

JOey Knapp said:


> I don't think you have too much port area, by looking at the picture. Maybe your tuning is off. Is it tuned too high? (a characteristic is that the speakers would unload below the tuning frequency)


tuned at 36hz ... does that sound too high? my four sa-8's were tuned at37hz and they got low ha


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i demand updates!  this is all i have untill i start working on my gear lol


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

eviling said:


> i demand updates!  this is all i have untill i start working on my gear lol


i just updated an hour ago? lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Then, maybe, unfortunately, you have made a bandpass enclosure, and 35hz is your low cutoff...


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

JOey Knapp said:


> Then, maybe, unfortunately, you have made a bandpass enclosure, and 35hz is your low cutoff...


been fearing that  ..
but if i did at least its a lesson learned and ill go back to something similar to my old design.
attached.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I would have the angle a little shallower (similar to my picture) so you could have room to adjust the port length if you needed.. (although, now looking back at it, on your old design, you could have done an L off the front piece, but still, being able to make the port pieces longer might be easier..)

Just for kicks, I would pull out 2 woofers on one side, and then play it. See what the difference is.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Eastman474 said:


> been fearing that  ..
> but if i did at least its a lesson learned and ill go back to something similar to my old design.
> attached.


Your old design would definitely act as a 6th order bp. Why not set up a tuned bp? If you tune everything right a 4th or 6th order bp would be pretty loud, but the group delay on a 6th is usually terrible.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

sqoverspl said:


> Your old design would definitely act as a 6th order bp. Why not set up a tuned bp? If you tune everything right a 4th or 6th order bp would be pretty loud, but the group delay on a 6th is usually terrible.


would it still be a bandpass even though the wall is now cut all the way out?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Eastman474 said:


> would it still be a bandpass even though the wall is now cut all the way out?


The old or the new? When drivers are mounted in a tunnel with not near enough area to even cover cone area, like the new one, I would think it would act as a bp although Ive never tested this. What is the old box tuned at and how much volume is in the front and the back of the enclosure?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

sqoverspl said:


> The old or the new? When drivers are mounted in a tunnel with not near enough area to even cover cone area, like the new one, I would think it would act as a bp although Ive never tested this. What is the old box tuned at and how much volume is in the front and the back of the enclosure?


the old, and it was tuned at 33 hz with 5.4 cubesper chamber and i dont know what rhe volume was in front of the v


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

It doesn't sound like too much port area to me... I would try dropping the tune a bit by adding 2-3 inches to the back of each vent wall, or try a bit of EQ at around 30hz. You could also lower your SSF to see if that helps. I don't think with the power you have on tap that the subs will unload and come apart, as long as you're not boosting the EQ by 20db at 31hz.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

thinking about building a 4th order bandpass maybe... playing around on winisd and got some stuff going, the question i have for you guys who have done 4th orders or know about them is how do you know how big to make your vent? not length that obviously depends on size as in sqin.. so???


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

PORT Size Calculations and Formulas for WOOFER and Subwoofer BOXES

Then model it on WinISD. Try to keep velocity ~20m/s. Going to be hard. The one have is designed for my cars cabin gain. it's actually tuned at 65 hertz. it runs flat in car 30-70 hertz. Ultra clean. 16.5 by 5" port for my 15. going to be some sacrifice as the calculator will want it big. Which means it will have to be long. So compromise port velocity for realistic size


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

cubdenno said:


> PORT Size Calculations and Formulas for WOOFER and Subwoofer BOXES
> 
> Then model it on WinISD. Try to keep velocity ~20m/s. Going to be hard. The one have is designed for my cars cabin gain. it's actually tuned at 65 hertz. it runs flat in car 30-70 hertz. Ultra clean. 16.5 by 5" port for my 15. going to be some sacrifice as the calculator will want it big. Which means it will have to be long. So compromise port velocity for realistic size


Awesome, thanks..


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

You could also get a hold of Pete at pwkdesigns.com

Thats what I did. I have purchased several of his blueprints. have had great success with them.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Eastman474 said:


> i just updated an hour ago? lol..


with pictures and videos! :surprised:


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

cubdenno said:


> You could also get a hold of Pete at pwkdesigns.com
> 
> Thats what I did. I have purchased several of his blueprints. have had great success with them.


I second that. I had an enclosure designed around two IDQ 12's that is just incredible.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

helosquid said:


> I second that. I had an enclosure designed around two IDQ 12's that is just incredible.


How are his prices on blueprints?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Eastman474 said:


> How are his prices on blueprints?


50 bucks. 60 for the rush (50 +10), get the rush. period.

they are fantastic. easy to utilize. tell him space constraints, what it's going in (in your case, blow through) what you are looking to achieve (SPL, SQ, Audible Loudness) and the woofer/s, and he designs it , models it, and sends them to you. if you can follow a blueprint, it makes it very easy to build.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

cubdenno said:


> 50 bucks. 60 for the rush (50 +10), get the rush. period.
> 
> they are fantastic. easy to utilize. tell him space constraints, what it's going in (in your case, blow through) what you are looking to achieve (SPL, SQ, Audible Loudness) and the woofer/s, and he designs it , models it, and sends them to you. if you can follow a blueprint, it makes it very easy to build.


Well i probably wont do that because i like to try and design them myself


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry there hasn't been any updates guys, still havent decided if im going to redesign another big ported box or build a 4th order...


----------



## jmeece1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

jmeece1 said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Well its crazy to say but the blow through may be going bye bye..... I race motocross and have my whole life and now that I will soon be moving out of my parents house i wont have my dads truck to put the bike in and go to the track anymore, so i need my truck back.. So i will soon be sealing up the blowthrough and instead be building a wall in the backseat for all 4 w15gti's.....


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Eastman474 said:


> Well its crazy to say but the blow through may be going bye bye..... I race motocross and have my whole life and now that I will soon be moving out of my parents house i wont have my dads truck to put the bike in and go to the track anymore, so i need my truck back.. So i will soon be sealing up the blowthrough and instead be building a wall in the backseat for all 4 w15gti's.....


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


>


I think it'll sound wicked


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Eastman474 said:


> I think it'll sound wicked


It should. How are you going to seal the BT? Just weld a piece of sheet metal in place? I am about to start up on my S-10 again. Getting very excited.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> It should. How are you going to seal the BT? Just weld a piece of sheet metal in place? I am about to start up on my S-10 again. Getting very excited.


Gonna run some sealant on some new sheet metal and either weld it or pop rivet.. not sure yet. Nice!!  .. you set on what woofers youre gonna run?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Eastman474 said:


> Gonna run some sealant on some new sheet metal and either weld it or pop rivet.. not sure yet. Nice!!  .. you set on what woofers youre gonna run?


It's a secret...  I am going to start off with a single DD 9515G. I am also putting a pair of JBL 2206 (12" pro audio midbass) in the blowthrough in 2 cubes ported each, tuned to 60hz. They will be off to the sides. Still working on the exact measurements and design to push the mids out to the sides as far as possible, but it will look something like this:



















The 9515G and its vents will be in the center of the "enclosure" and the two midbass will flank it. I'll be running a dedicated midrange in the doors (most likely the 2118 or Audax PR170M0), then the Illusion horns under the dash and the Pioneer DEH-P01 at the helm.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> It's a secret...  I am going to start off with a single DD 9515G. I am also putting a pair of JBL 2206 (12" pro audio midbass) in the blowthrough in 2 cubes ported each, tuned to 60hz. They will be off to the sides. Still working on the exact measurements and design to push the mids out to the sides as far as possible, but it will look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! thats gonna be sick cant wait to see it!  What will be pushin the 9515?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Eastman474 said:


> Nice!! thats gonna be sick cant wait to see it!  What will be pushin the 9515?


I haven't decided on amps yet. I would REALLY like all the heatsinks to match, and I'd like to end up with 150x2 for the 2206 and 75x4 for the mids and horns, all at 8 ohms, plus another 2kw or so for the 9515G. I also need a fairly small overall footprint. I may end up with a pair of the Kenwood XR-4S for the 3-way and a large mismatched mono for the sub, or I may do two of the Audioque 4 channels and one 2200d. I'm not too sure to be honest. If ZED made an 8 channel Leviathan, I'd get that and the new Megalith and call it a day. I may still get the Leviathan and run it in 6ch stereo... it's just nice to have extra power on tap. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> I haven't decided on amps yet. I would REALLY like all the heatsinks to match, and I'd like to end up with 150x2 for the 2206 and 75x4 for the mids and horns, all at 8 ohms, plus another 2kw or so for the 9515G. I also need a fairly small overall footprint. I may end up with a pair of the Kenwood XR-4S for the 3-way and a large mismatched mono for the sub, or I may do two of the Audioque 4 channels and one 2200d. I'm not too sure to be honest. If ZED made an 8 channel Leviathan, I'd get that and the new Megalith and call it a day. I may still get the Leviathan and run it in 6ch stereo... it's just nice to have extra power on tap. Decisions, decisions!


well at least you have some options. my buddy has the aq 1200 and its a damn impressive amp for $250


----------



## EFnetOper (Feb 11, 2009)

What ever happened with this build?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

idk, i think he said he was going to rebuild is box but he never posted anything more.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

EFnetOper said:


> What ever happened with this build?


I will be rebuilding with 3 w15gti in a fourth order bp and I'll be doing horns .. Look for new build log next week


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

mobeious said:


> ok from of the looks of it that box is wack.... subs are WAY to together and looks like ur port length is off 7.5 cubes with 112sq should yeild a porth length of around 27" and that port doesnt look 27" long



i warned u a while back ... not to mention the subs are pretty much playing in the port


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

mobeious said:


> i warned u a while back ... not to mention the subs are pretty much playing in the port


Well the ports got moved around and that wasnt at all the problem  .... and like I said I'm rebuilding it With 3 w15gti so that box is gone anyway


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

Eastman474 said:


> Well the ports got moved around and that wasnt at all the problem  .... and like I said I'm rebuilding it With 3 w15gti so that box is gone anyway


lemme know if u need help with the design 

[email protected]


----------



## jamaldonado (Apr 10, 2011)

Good wood working skills. What are you cutting the mdf with a circular saw or table saw


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

jamaldonado said:


> Good wood working skills. What are you cutting the mdf with a circular saw or table saw


Thank you, table saw an skilsaw


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

for being only 18 youre doing damn good kid


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------

